# Question about Ethernet connection on 211K



## hzhao (May 10, 2006)

What is the real use for Ethernet connection on 211K? Other than get an IP address, what kind of benefit does it give me?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not sure that remote programming is available for the ViP211K, but that would be one of the few uses. The other would be in lieu of a phone line connection.


----------



## hzhao (May 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm not sure that remote programming is available for the ViP211K, but that would be one of the few uses. The other would be in lieu of a phone line connection.


Remote programing is not available for 211K as far as I know. Unless I missed something. I was hoping that was the case too.


----------

